# Heat mat



## Jer (Nov 13, 2008)

My wife has decided she wants heat under the new tile I am ready to put in our bathroom. The linoleum (over concrete slab) I am tearing out was kinda cold in winter so the tile would be even worse I guess.
My questions for you all are:
1) What brand would you go with?
2) Does it go over or under the Ditra mat?
3) Would the heat mat be better or worse than the kit for doing the wire yourself, Sun Touch I think is the brand that offers this option.

Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Jer said:


> My wife has decided she wants heat under the new tile I am ready to put in our bathroom. The linoleum (over concrete slab) I am tearing out was kinda cold in winter so the tile would be even worse I guess.
> My questions for you all are:
> 1) What brand would you go with?
> 2) Does it go over or under the Ditra mat?
> ...



1) NuHeat is excellent but expensive. I've installed 2 Laticrete mats in the past month. Like them a lot.
2) Ditra goes over the mat. Install mat. Embed in SLC. Ditra. Tile.
3) I hate the wires. They are a pain to me. I prefer the mats.

If you decide to move forward with this, PM me before you buy anything.


----------



## Hmrepairs (Sep 11, 2010)

Make sure you allow for installing over a slab. The slab will suck up the heat, moreso than a wooden subfloor, so you have to plan accordingly.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

If you can find a mat that will cover the area you want heated, all the better. But sometimes you just can't, and you either have to order a custom mat, or use the cable type.


----------



## Jer (Nov 13, 2008)

Hmrepairs said:


> Make sure you allow for installing over a slab. The slab will suck up the heat, moreso than a wooden subfloor, so you have to plan accordingly.


Yeah , I figured it probably would and thats why I was hoping it could go over the Ditra rather than under.
So what would you do to compensate?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ditra will not insulate so whether it's over or under the mat has no thermal relevance. Unless you want to install another type of membrane under the heat or a cork underlayment, you will have to just deal with the reduced efficiency.


----------



## Jer (Nov 13, 2008)

angus242 said:


> 1) NuHeat is excellent but expensive. I've installed 2 Laticrete mats in the past month. Like them a lot.
> 2) Ditra goes over the mat. Install mat. Embed in SLC. Ditra. Tile.
> 3) I hate the wires. They are a pain to me. I prefer the mats.
> 
> If you decide to move forward with this, PM me before you buy anything.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tile9 (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm no expert here, but I've done both the mats and wire variety of floor heating. They both have their pros and cons, but just research and weigh your needs and you will no doubt find the one that suits you best.

My only recommendation is this: Before you choose your style of under floor heating, read the manufacturers recommended [required] installation instructions. 

If the manufacturer requires a step that you are not willing to do, eliminate that option. Under floor heating, while not a _major_ investment, is a permanent decision. If you choose to skip a step, you will either waste your money in the short term or spend way more in the long term. 

Do it right or not at all.
Do it right or void the warranty.
Do it right or suffer the consequences.

Sorry to be a Negative Nancy here, but so many people overlook certain procedures and in the end it ends up costing someone a lot of money. 

Good luck with the floor, and if you have any questions...ask [CT] and you shall receive.















arty:


----------



## Electricmanscot (Feb 6, 2005)

I'm a Nuheat fan. I have it in my own bathroom and it's been run excessively for over 10 years now.

They have excellent customer service and will make you a mat to fit any space. May or may not be more costly but in the long run the savings is in the ease of installation vs the wire types.


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

Nuheat is the only mats that we use.... Never had a problem with them and they are nice and thin.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I agree with Angus, I am not a fan of the wire, too many hassles. I hate having to inspect the wires. I have only done one mat, but since then, I don't see going back, unless the situation demands the wire.

I also agree Tile9, follow the manufacturers instructions to the letter. The only exception would be if you know of someone, who has installed a lot and has some good advice.

Have fun and enjoy toasty toes!


----------



## mwtradetool (Sep 24, 2010)

I have that the Nuheat mats are of the highest quality and seem to be the easiest to install. They also have great customer service. They are a greta company to be partnered with.


----------



## Gary R (Mar 9, 2011)

mwtradetool said:


> I have that the Nuheat mats are of the highest quality and seem to be the easiest to install. They also have great customer service. They are a greta company to be partnered with.


I'm new to the industry, but my experience with Nuheat customer service echoes this comment...always available and helpful.


----------



## pgc555 (Aug 22, 2009)

Ditra specs say floor heat first - cover wire/cable - then Ditra any other way
voids any Schluter support via warranty


----------

